# Problems with Supercharged E39 M5



## STI358 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry Guys, posted in another part of the forum

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209643

Any help would be appreciated!

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

sorry to hear of your delema. The only 2 tuners that have S/C out there for the M5 that I can thaik of are Dinan and Active Autowerks. It may be a cold day in hell before Dinan does a DME tune on someone elses product. Active Autowerks may be able to help.


----------

